
A Princess Is Making Google Forget Her Drunken Rant About Killing Muslims - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/889kyv/a-princess-is-making-google-to-forget-her-drunken-rant-about-killing-muslims
======
stanfordkid
I support this right. It is a fundamental human right. With cameraphones
everywhere the space around us is becoming polluted -- panopticonic -- in many
senses.

Pair this with a cultural climate who's standards are changing so quickly --
anyone can be taken out of context.

Everyone get's angry when "an elite" does something ... well they are still
human. My hope is that they make this process easier so that every human being
can enjoy the freedom of not having their life documented and observed at
every moment.

~~~
LocalH
It’s only a right if it applies to everyone. Also, there should be certain
classes of things that one _can’t_ erase that way. Should a convicted
pedophile have the right to scrub the internet of references to their crime?
What about a murderer? The idea is a lot easier to swallow if it’s only
related to things the person said.

~~~
krapp
>Also, there should be certain classes of things that one can’t erase that
way. Should a convicted pedophile have the right to scrub the internet of
references to their crime? What about a murderer?

No, but doing that would compel law enforcement agencies to expunge all public
records and the news media to erase all relevant content related to a criminal
matter. No one is suggesting the right to be forgotten is or should be that
extreme. As mentioned in the article, there already _are_ certain classes of
things that one can't erase away, notwithstanding the fact that removing
something from Google is not equivalent to removing it from the internet.

------
smileypete
It's not really down to Google, it's down to the European 'right to be
forgotten' law.

The BBC once posted a list of their articles which had been delisted on
google:

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/entries/1d765aa8-600b-4...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/entries/1d765aa8-600b-4f32-b110-d02fbf7fd379)

A Guardian article about the BBC list:

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jul/01/bbc-
wrong...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jul/01/bbc-wrong-right-
to-be-forgotten)

Seems to me it's a boon for corrupt politicians and career criminals, on that
basis I do not support the law.

